# Mh light



## bizzy323 (Apr 4, 2005)

I was wondering if I can directly connect a 250watt Mh bulb to a e39 socket.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 4, 2005)

ummmmmmmmmm NO!!

Not unless you wanna start a fire.  You need the ballast and 'palm' socket.
Show me a pic of what you got.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok, I think I got you.  See it's not called an e39 socket where I'm from.  After doing a quick search, I found this to help you out:
http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-06/jg/


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 14, 2005)

Do I still need a ballast?


----------



## notthecops (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes.  Why is it that you don't want a ballast?  Is it for heat concerns or something?


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 16, 2005)

how hot will a ballast get?? Is it a fire hazard???


----------



## Goldie (Apr 16, 2005)

RevC, nice to see you back! Ballasts are fine, especially when they are new and put together properly. What did you get? Thanks.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 16, 2005)

A bare ballast gets HOT!  Hot enough to light wood on fire.  If it's enclosed in a case, it's still hot enough to melt a candle, but can be placed on wood.  If it's heat you're worried about, you can put the ballast ouside the room, and make a longer cord.


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 17, 2005)

how far away should i place the light from the plants?


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 17, 2005)

i have a 400watt system mh and hps bulbs


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Start it about 2' up. Put your hand right over the plants. If your hand is too warm, the plants will be too.


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 17, 2005)

should i put a fan for the bulb to keep it cool?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

It wouldn`t hurt. Do you have pics? Can you post some so we can see what you`re doing? It would be easier to help if we could see...thanks.


----------

